

Capt. Kirk wakes up shuttle crew - Bud
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/07/nasa.shuttle/index.html?hpt=T2

======
Bud
Fun trivia about Shatner (who at 79, has unquestionably still got it) that I
just discovered on his wiki:

In 1958, he appeared in the film _The Brothers Karamazov_ with Yul Brynner.

